# remington v3



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

been checking this gun out online I grow up with remingtons and like its looks. but hasanyoneever used this ew gun.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I called Remington and asked about the V3. Person I spoke to said they wanted to avoid another boondoggle and so are making sure gun is entirely free of errors. Plan release in spring.
I look forward to seeking one.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

oldfireguy said:


> I called Remington and asked about the V3. Person I spoke to said they wanted to avoid another boondoggle and so are making sure gun is entirely free of errors. Plan release in spring.
> I look forward to seeking one.


yeah, 3 or 4 in a row for them would suck.


----------

